# Sea Kelp and Lemon Soap



## lovefish (May 13, 2012)

Hi there,

If I add just sea kelp and lemon EO to a melt and pour base, is there any reason that this combination shouldn't work? I know sea kelp has quite a strong smell so I probably don't want to add too much. But what is the best way to mix in the sea kelp to the soap base? Also, will the sea kelp act as a binder to the lemon essential oil?

Advice is good so I don't waste away my soap base!

Many thanks,

Lisa


----------



## Genny (May 14, 2012)

Are you using ground sea kelp?  If not, it can be quite scratchy in soap, so use it sparingly. 
If you want your sea kelp suspended throughout the soap, you can add the sea kelp to a small amount of melted base, mix well.  Then add that to your bigger batch of melted base.
Sea kelp will not bind eo's to soap and yes it is quite stinky in larger amounts.

Lemon eo is very fleeting, but you can mix it with litsea cubeba, which will help it stick.


----------



## lovefish (May 14, 2012)

Hi Genny again, 

You seem to be the one who answers my questions! Thanks for your time!

Well, the sea kelp I have is ground, so would I still use the same process you described? The reason I want to add sea kelp is because it's for a friend who's a sailor and I thought it might be a nice combination (lemon = to help prevent scurvy : )  and sea kelp to remind them of the sea!) But as I seem to struggle with some of my soaps losing their scent quickly I want to get it right this time! I will get some litsea cubeba and give it a try. Would I put an equal amount to the lemon EO or less?

Could I also use the litsea cubeba in my grapefruit soap that doesn't seem to have a very strong smell? Even though I have put some red clay in it to help bind the EO and tried to add the grapefruit oil at the very end, it's just not very strong smelling. I'm a bit disappointed with it.

Also, just want to ask you. I know cold processed soaps need time to cure, does the same apply in anyway to M & P soaps? Do their scents get better over time or not really?!

Thank you once again for replying to me!

Lisa

From Cornwall, England


----------



## Genny (May 14, 2012)

For the litsea, you should use it at 5-20% of your eo's as a starting point.  Honestly though, it is so lemon-like you could use it in place of lemon eo.  Also,  Lemon eo is a really strong photosensitizer, where as litsea is not.  I know soap is not a "leave on" product, but if the person that's going to be using it is someone who's regularly outside in the sun, it may effect them.

You can use litsea with grapefruit.  It compliments it very nicely.

As for the ground sea kelp, yes you can mix it like I described.

MP soaps don't need to cure & one of the best ways to keep the scent from fading in MP is to wrap it up as soon as possible.

Good luck with the sailor soap


----------



## lovefish (May 16, 2012)

Hi Genny, 

Well I've just made the soap, it's cooling down now. Lets see what happens! I put a bit of yellow clay in too. Finger crossed it turns out OK! 

Thanks


----------



## rhettalock (May 23, 2013)

Hi Genny,

I plan to use Kelp in cold process soap on Sunday.  I thought it gave a deep green, deeper than French green clay.  I've been told by one source to use one tsp per pound and another source two tsp per pound.  The discusssion on smelly makes me reluctant to double the amount.

Does anyone have recommendations on getting a deep green soap.  My eo's are cypress, cedar wood and orange.  Comments on eo's welcome.

Rhettalock


----------



## lisamaliga (May 27, 2013)

Rhettalock,
Barley powder or spinach powder might be less smelly.


----------



## Marilyna (May 27, 2013)

Are you sure you're using enough eo?


----------



## Crombie (May 28, 2013)

*For Green Soap*

I have found that parsley powder makes a nice natural green for soap.


----------

